# Git-A-Grip new colors..



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

We have some new colors in:

Candy Apple Swirl:









Ebony & Ivory Pearl:









Yellow Jacket:









We have a few more new colors in also.

Thanks or looking

Bob
www.gitagrip.com


----------



## tiner64 (Oct 10, 2004)

those are sweet  nice work


----------



## Pa. Shooter (Jan 31, 2004)

*Wow !!!!!!*

Bob.
The NEW colors look very good !!!
Guys Bob, is a awsome grip maker..one of the BEST in the business !!!:tongue::tongue:


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

Email sent about your grips. Love the ebony and ivory and I think it would go well on a bow project I am doing. I didn't see anything for PSE bows on your webpage though 

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Pa. Shooter said:


> Bob.
> The NEW colors look very good !!!
> Guys Bob, is a awsome grip maker..one of the BEST in the business !!!:tongue::tongue:


X2! Bob builds excellent grips and they are standard on Monster Bows equipment. Great guy to talk to, as well. :thumb:


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Those look awesome


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks guys:darkbeer:


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

*Cocobolo*

Bob,
I'll be giving you a call this week...need a couple more cocobolo side plates:wink:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

JLH

I am ready for ya. Have some nice cocobolo with your name on it:darkbeer:

Bob


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Martin in Blue Silk










Ross in Hawaiin Surf










Bob
www.gitagrip.com


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

A new twist in camo 


















Bob
www.gitagrip.com


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Beautiful work Bob. The Zebrawood on my Hardwoods HD Guardian is the bomb. Bob does great work guys with excellent customer service. I had to wait awhile for the Zebrawood to get in but Bob kept me posted on it's progress the whole time.

Wayne


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Have some red/black, green/black, pink/black and orange/black marble coming in this week. This is AWESOME material. Will post pictures as soon as I get some grips made up.

Monster, Ross, Mathews, Elite, Kodiak, Darton, Bowtech, Oneida, Hoyt, Martin 

Bob
Git-A-grip


----------



## Boonie_Hunter (Jan 14, 2005)

will these be the same price as the others?


----------



## XTJason (Jan 29, 2008)

Will you ever be making grips for mathews in left handed?


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Yes at this time( should be 5.00 more) grips will be same price for most makes.

I wish I had a left hand Mathews riser Bud but I dont sorry.

Bob


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

The bottom Ross grip is Midnight Blue.










Sorry not a good picture.

Bob


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Fire Fly











Bob


----------



## Big Eazy (Mar 12, 2007)

Really awesome looking grips Bob. Great work.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

^^Looks awesome!


----------



## 4IDARCHER (Jul 1, 2006)

*material*

those grips look great, what is that material???


----------



## huntnhammer (Nov 4, 2005)

Those look sweet!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

The Fire Fly would look awesome with the Hoyt Inferno color!


----------



## R. Vance (Apr 25, 2005)

but what do y'all think of this set of Git-A-Grip, grips :wink:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

What does everyone think about this grip for my bow?


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Candy Apple Swirl









Stay tuned for Red/Black, Green/Black, Neon Pink/ Black

Grips with or without screws 55.00

Bob


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Bob,
I still plan on ordering the yellow & black ones & I was going to get the pink & white ones, but now you have pink & black, which is the color I wanted in the first place. I would love to see the pic of that grip! These will be for Elite bows as you probably remember.
Thanks,
Ray
[email protected]


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Ray the pink/black will be in next week. I plan on doing the Elite grip first. I will let you know when I get it done.

Bob


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Candy Apple Red and Black.









Right and left hand. Also with double sided tape 55.00. No two pieces are the same.

Bob

[email protected]


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Chiller,

That's the one!!!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

upserman said:


> Ray the pink/black will be in next week. I plan on doing the Elite grip first. I will let you know when I get it done.
> 
> Bob


Thanks,
I want first dubs!
Ray


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Green/Black









Bob

[email protected]


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Bob (Git-a-grip) just sent me a new grip in the Fire Fly shown above and it is SWEET! I had the bow powder coated in a candy translucent orange and this grip looks perfect. I'll post some pics if I get a chance.

Great work Bob! :darkbeer:


----------



## dalejr88 (Mar 2, 2008)

are you going to be making grip for an AR velocity anytime soon?
i like the red and black


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*git a grip*

I also tell you these are awesome grips. I have Bob's grips on ALL 4 of my Bowtech's and they are more than top notch. Bob is a great guy and does wonderful work and is a joy to work with. Keep up the great work and outstanding grips!!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

*PINK PINK PINK* is in:tongue:

Cant wait to see this one

Stay tuned.

Bob


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Hi Bob,
I just ordered my Yellow Jacket grips for my Elite Archery BumbleBee Ninja XL! I cannot wait to see your new pink & black grips. Hopefully they will look good on this Elite Archery Fire that shipped yesterday from Cracker's for my wife!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

NEON PINK AND BLACK MARBLE:










BOB
[email protected]


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

SOLD! I sent the money via paypal. Those grips are gonna look sweet on the Elite pink Fire. Thanks Bob! I will post pics when I get them on the bow.
Ray


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

*Awesome grips*

ttt:wink:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Here is some Honey Nugget on my Kodiak:



















A perfect match to the limbs and riser.

Bob


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

^^Looks awesome!!:darkbeer:


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

Here's the new pink & black grips that Bob made for my wifes bow. They turned out sweet. They arrived today along with the yellow jacket grips that will go on my BumbleBee Ninja XXL. Both sets are top notch! Thanks Bob for your great grips & customer service. I recommend your grips highly!
Thanks,
Ray (TAT)


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Bump, PM sent!


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

Tough decision....I just don't know wich one I like best..I may just do one side Firefly, and the other Cocobolo

Anyways, as always the fit and finish is perfect!
Thanks again Bob, hopefully you see in person how good they look leaning on a big 'ol buck...


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

^^I really like the firefly!! :darkbeer:


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Even though I've had it a while now, I just yesterday installed my Firefly grip on my "proto" Dragon and I have to say....I love the way this grip looks and feels. Another great job from Git-a-grip. Thanks Bob! :darkbeer:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Bump for some awesome looking grips!!:darkbeer:


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

How about a grip color for the Ross 337 Comp?


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Very nice looking Ross you have there, Oh yeah I have something for you. ?? is are you ready for it

Bob


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

upserman said:


> Very nice looking Ross you have there, Oh yeah I have something for you. ?? is are you ready for it
> 
> Bob


Ya..........I guess Im ready!:wink:


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Abalone:









Bob
[email protected]


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

Payment sent for the firefly grips for a martin. Thanks


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Here is the "Yellowish Cocobolo" on my Ross CR334.......


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

What do you think of SILVER/GRAY:









This color is darker then the picture but it will give you a good idea of what it looks like.

Thanks
Bob


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

upserman said:


> What do you think of SILVER/GRAY:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That one is mine!:darkbeer:


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Everyone post some pics when you get your grips!! I know I will!!:darkbeer:


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

I like that gray marble. Gonna have to build a bow for it now! LOL

Nice work, Bob! :darkbeer:


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

*Silver/Grey*

Here is the silver/grey grip on my Ross 337 Comp.
Bob did a GREAT job! Picture turned out ok, although I will get a better picture of it outdoors with better lighting soon!


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

^^Sweet!!! My grips are sitting at home right now but I won't be there until Friday!!!


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

Got home from work and my grips where on the table, will post a pic when i get up. Great job Bob, Thanks :darkbeer:


----------



## the switchback (Feb 27, 2008)

Do you have an orange and green swirl for a Mathews Switchback?


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

WOW bloodtrail1 that silver gray looks *AWESOME* on your Ross. 

switchback I dont have that color. But check this Mathews out:









Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bob you have some awesome talent , great grips

I love em

Mikie


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

That Mathews looks SICK!!!! I will post some pics of my grips tomorrow!:darkbeer:


----------



## crutchracing (Oct 26, 2007)

Got the grips on they look and fell great. Thanks Bob for a great job.


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Crutchracing that Firefly looks really sweet with your set up. Cant help but notice how it matches the tiger inlay:darkbeer:

Glad you like it.

Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

bobs grips are second to none..I have used them with several bows and have been blown away by the quality and craftsmanship....time tested


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks Mr. Day. I have a speical grip I am working on for you Sir.:zip:

Bob


----------



## Mikie Day (Oct 21, 2002)

upserman said:


> Thanks Mr. Day. I have a speical grip I am working on for you Sir.:zip:
> 
> Bob



now your making me nervous...


----------



## macatac (Jul 16, 2006)

Are you making any for Hoyts yet? 

macatac


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

^^Yeah, he is making them for Hoyt's!! I will post pics of my Hawaiian Surf grip that just came in for my Riptide Blue Hoyt tonight. They look amazing!!


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey bob, I got one of your cocobolo grips on my allegiance and it's unreal. I just bought a GTO ninja that looks a lot like this one







(it'll have the same colour strings) and I was wondering what would look better, the midnight blue grip or the blue silk. I like the darker midnight blue on but was wondering if you have a midnight blue one with the blue that you have on the silk. 

Any suggestions? 
thanks, Nathan


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Nathan.

Sent PM.

Either color would look great. Do you want alot of color or just a little bit??

Chiller cany wait to see those pictures:tongue:

Was there to much white??

Bob


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

I love that blue colour in the blue silk grip, but I think I prefer the subtleness of the midnight blue one better. I want to keep the bow pretty shaddy with some dark blue accents. 
Man this is a tough choice lol. I almost want to buy another bow just so I can have both:tongue:

If you have one of those midnight blue ones with maybe just a liiiiittle teeny bit more blue I'll buy it right now lol


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

upserman said:


> Nathan.
> 
> Sent PM.
> 
> ...


Definitely not too much white! It was actually perfect and matched all the chrome on the bow!


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

Mikie Day said:


> bobs grips are second to none..I have used them with several bows and have been blown away by the quality and craftsmanship....time tested



Awesome grips and excellent customer service! Hope to be doing alot of business with Bob in the future.


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

Sweet, I just ordered that midnight blue one! Now comes that hard part.. the wait  I'm not good with waiting haha. 

Could you post a pick when you git-er-done?


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

Some of you have see these, but here are a few of Bob's grips on some custom Monster Bows I have had. He makes great grips!!! My favorite is still the Purple Passion (Purple and orange translucent swirl) in pictures 1-3.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Here is the Hawaiian Surf on my Hoyt 38 Ultra Riptide Blue...


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

Chiller and 1cbrguy

Holy crap those are some sick looking grips!!!

That purple one is just amazing! It looks like a picture from the hubble telescope! 

This is a photo from the Hubble telescope of a nebula with a supergiant star called Monocerotis, tell me that doesn't look the same, that's unreal.








Either that one of this one from the Orion Nebula









I think a great name for that grip would be the "Nebula", or "Orion


----------



## 1cbr_guy (Oct 30, 2005)

You know Vyrtual.... you are right. I never even noticed that the purple passion does look like a nebula. Very neat observation.


I really like the purple passion. As a matter of fact, check out what I made for my father and father-in-law for Father's day. I used the same purple that Bob (git-a-grip) used for my bow grips.


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

wow, you made those? jeez man, those are really nice! 
I hope when I have a son-in-law he make ME cool stuff like that haha.


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Bump for some awesome grips!!!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Man those are some AEWSOME pictures of of what is up in the heavens. I like the last on the best.

Chiller I really like that color on your bow. You really have a one of a kind there.

Toddman Very nice work on those knives. I still have not finished mine yet.

Stay tuned I have 2 new colors to show off.

Bright Red / Black
Northen Lights (yellow/red/silver)

Bob


----------



## Scottie/PA (Mar 22, 2006)

*Bob,
These are the nicest grips I have seen yet. Awesome fit. Thanks*.

These are the black/cocobola colors.

*If anyone is looking for Elite side plates, contact Bob(upserman). Perfect fit.*


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

See...those grips can make any bow look good


Seriously, That is about the best looking rig out there!:darkbeer:


----------



## s.o.p team (Jan 30, 2008)

Hey Bob you were right the grips are sick with the flo. orange and black strings, just thought I would give a bump to an awesome guy keep up the good work! A few pics


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

^^Beautiful!!!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

AWESOME Glad you like that color.

Thanks guys for the pictures.

Been on vac. last week so I was away. Hope to get new colors up soon.:tongue:

Bob


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

Just wondering if you had a chance to ship out that grip yet? The midnight blue one I ordered for the GTO ninja. Can't wait to see it! 
Thanks man.

Bump for some great grips!



Man, that matte black trib is a beauty!


----------



## bloodtrail1 (Jan 22, 2003)

Well Bob...........I have a Elite Z-28 on the way.........And should/might have it on Saturday............I suppose its possbile I may need grips for it!:wink:
Black riser.......camo limbs.......................So what do you think would do the trick?


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Bloodtrail,

No way you get yours first:sad: lol.

I have a gold/ebony that would be very nice. It would stand out on the black but it will aslo blend with the camo.

If you get the Z sat. you got to let me know what you think:tongue:

Bob


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Midnite Blue anybody???










Bob
[email protected]


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

niiiiiice! I can't wait to see how that looks on my ninja gto!
well done sir


----------



## JLH (Feb 22, 2005)

upserman said:


> Midnite Blue anybody???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Darn....now I have to buy a blue bow... :tongue:


those look great!


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I finally got my Ninja Bumble Bee XXL from Terminal Velocity. Here are some pics with the yellow jacket grips I recieved from Bob. Thanks Bob, your grips are awesome. I have them on two bows now & will get another set for my Ninja Fire once I see your new stuff (hint, hint)!
Thanks ,
Ray


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

Ray that Elite is just plan sick. I think you will find that bow on my website soon lol.

Any who Here are a couple more colors.

Red/Black
Nothern Lights ( yellow pearl/Red pearl/ silver)









We also have many dymondwod colors.

Bob
[email protected]


----------



## ToughAntlerTees (Oct 30, 2007)

I like the red & black & will order soon! I would also be honored for you to post a pic of the bow with your grips!
Ray


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

:RockOn: Good morning


----------



## nstrut (Jun 8, 2005)

What Dymondwood colors have black and orange in them? Ember? I looked at the website and I'm still looking for a grip with orange/black/ and white.

I think the marble colors and Firefly look nice, but it's not what I'm after. Since the factory has my color but you'd have to buy a whole sheet, what do you recommend?

Thanks!


----------



## upserman (Oct 13, 2006)

nstrut,

Yes it is Embers, Cocobolo and black silvertone. If you look up a few posts you will see one on a Elite. Also on my home page to the right there is 4 grips. The last one is embers.

Bob


----------



## steve r (Sep 1, 2006)

elite Z-28


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

:bump2:


----------



## huntinghippie (Dec 31, 2002)

Ttt


----------



## Chiller (Oct 24, 2006)

Bump!:darkbeer:


----------



## vyrtual (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey bob, this grip is amazing!
Here's one for the website


----------

